# [How To] Root and ROM your new Stratosphere! (7/28/2012)



## Crystawth

*NOTICE: For those experiencing Superuser issues after flashing, Flash THIS in CWM. Be sure to mount /system. (courtesy of Dwitherell)*​
*NOTICE 2: If you are currently on Stock FF1 Firmware; Understand that by flashing this ROM & Kernel you will no longer have accurate signal bars. The FF1 Firmware has updated Modems that we are unable to replace. If this doesn't bother you, then feel free to continue reading.*​
So you got your hands on Verizon's 4g Stratosphere and you're ready see what you can do with it. Most people will use the phone as is, and lets be honest, for an entry level 4g device, this phone works pretty darn good. Let's face it though, you aren't here because you want to use the phone like a "Normal" consumer... You want more from your device! I don't blame you one bit.

There is information scattered all over the net on how you can get your feet wet with this device, and a lot of it can get confusing. Well what I'm going to do today is hopefully simplify the process for you, and get you up and running in no time.

*DISCLAIMER: *By modifying your device in any way, including but not limited to, Rooting and loading a custom ROM, you understand that your* WARRANTY IS VOID. *Some people, myself included, have been able to successfully return a device that wasn't working properly. HOWEVER, you understand as the user, and follower of this guide, that *you may be DENIED a warranty claim if you break your device. I AM IN NO WAY RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE OR MALFUNCTIONS, DIRECT OR INDIRECT, CAUSED BY THE USE OF THIS GUIDE. * If you pay attention, and follow my guide CAREFULLY, you shouldn't run into any severe problems.

*STEP ONE:* Preparation

The first thing to do before we get started, is to *make sure you have everything you need before you begin*. You wouldn't start cooking dinner if you didn't have everything out of the cupboard and ready to go would you?

The items you will need are;
A USB cable of proper size, length, and quality.
Not many people put thought into the cables they use for their devices. But the selection of a cable is just as important as everything else on the list. Would you cook soup in an old rusty pot? If so, I'm sure you are one of the few. Get some help, metal poisoning is serious.
First and foremost, make sure you have a MICRO USB data cable. Some cables may only provide the power wires for charging a device. If the computer doesn't begin searching for drivers when you connect the phone, you might want to try another cable.
Make sure you use a cable of reputable quality, if the cable or connectors feel flimsy or cheap, find another! An unstable connection to your computer could cause errors, or connection dropouts during the flashing process.
Chances are, you will be in front of your computer during this process. Choose a cable length around 3ft long to minimize the chances of connection dropouts. Using an exceptionally long cable, may cause intermittent disconnects.

Fully charged battery.
Any disruption of power during this process can cause headaches for you, and force you to start from scratch. Be sure you have a sufficiently charged battery before you begin.

Phone flashing software.
The first piece of software you need, the the flashing tool. Personally I don't like ODIN, so we will be using Heimdall. Heimdall is a command line based software which will allow you to flash the Recovery to your phone. You can download Heimdall 1.3.1 *Here*.
The second piece of software you need, the CWM Recovery. In order to prepare the phone to accept the new ROM, we need to install a custom CWM Recovery. You can download CWM 5.0.2.7 for the stratosphere from *Here*. <Special thanks to Knightcrusader! His CWM thread can be found *Here*.>
The third piece we need, is the Kernel. The kernel is the main control software for the device. There are many options available as of this writing, but today we will be flashing the Tweakstock Kernel. You can download the Kernel *Here*. <Special thanks again to Knightcrusader! His tweakstock kernel thread can be found *Here*.>
The fourth and final piece we need is the ROM. We will be using the Tweaked 2.2 ROM Developed by Dwitherell. You can download v2.2 updated 07/11/12 from *Here*. The Tweaked 2.2 thread can be found *Here* for any of your support needs.

SD Card with adequate free space.
You will need an SD card, with enough space to hold the ROM, Kernel, and have plenty of left over for a a NANDROID backup. We will be saving a backup in the event you need to restore it later. (always a good practice if you ask me!)

A dash of Swagger. Courtesy of Dwitherell.
Caution is always a good thing to have, but be confident in your ability to accomplish this task. You are less likely to make a mistake if you are calm, collected, and confident.

*Now let's bake a cake!*
Once you have downloaded all the software you need, Place it all on the desktop of your computer.











Create a Folder on your desktop and label it *Heimdall Suite* (*NOTE:* _*If you name it anything different, the commands you use later in this tutorial will not match up correctly*_)
Open the Heimdall zip file, and drag the contents to the *Heimdall Suite* folder you created on your desktop.











Place the cwm5_recovery.bin file into your heimdall directory










Place the Tweakstock Kernel and the Tweaked 2.2 ROM on your SD Card










Put your stratosphere into download mode. Start by powering off the device. Press and hold the *Vol -* button as well as *power.* Release the pbuttons when the warning screen appears. Press *Vol +* to continue to download mode. Plug your phone into the computer.

















Inside the Heimdall Directory, is a folder labeled DRIVERS. Open it and run Zadig.exe. Under the options menu, click on *List all devices*. In the dropdown box, select "Gadget Serial". If the arrow between boxes is *green*, and the Driver in the box on the right AND left say *WinUSB*, then you already have the proper driver installed. If the arrow is *orange*, then click *replace driver*. You may now close this window.



















*STEP TWO*: Flashing CWM

Now you're ready to begin flashing to the phone. The first thing we need to do is replace the stock recovery with CWM.
Open a command prompt. Hold the *Windows *key and press *R*. When the run dialog appears, type *CMD *and press *OK*.










Navigate to your heimdall directory. you can do this by typing *CD Desktop*, pressing enter, followed by *CD Heimdall Suite *and enter.
With your device connected and in download mode, type



Code:


<br />
heimdall detect<br />



The device should be detected. If it is not, try restarting your computer and double checking the driver is correct.










Now to flash CWM type the following and press enter.



Code:


<br />
heimdall flash --recovery cwm5_recovery.bin<br />



It will only take a few moments to download, once it is completed, your phone will reboot. Power your phone down. Congratulations, you have now flashed CWM Recovery 5.0.2.7!










*STEP THREE:* Backup your current ROM

Before we start replacing things, We are going to take a moment to perform a backup of your phone. At this point, your phone should be powered off. If it isn't, please power it off now.
To boot into CWM, press and hold *Vol +, Vol -, and Power*. When the *SAMSUNG *logo appears, release *Power *ONLY. Continue to hold the *Vol +* and *Vol -* buttons until CWM appears.










Scroll down using *Vol -* and select *backup and restore,* followed by *backup *by using the *power *button. This will take a few moments. Once complete, it should return you to the main menu.










*STEP FOUR:* Flashing the ROM

So now that you've gotten your feet wet, and made a backup, you're ready to move on to flashing the ROM.
_*First*_ we need to *mount /system* so that the ROM can be written properly. To do this, scroll down and select *mounts and storage.* Select *mount /system*, if /system is properly mounted, it will change to *unmount /system*. Select *Go Back*.










From the main menu, select *install zip from sdcard* using the *Power* button. The first option will be highlighted. Press *Power *again to *choose a zip from the sdcard*
Scroll down and select *Tweaked2.2EI20711.zip*. Select *Yes *to begin the install process. This will take a few moments, so sit back and relax, *like a boss...*










You are now ready to flash your Kernel. There is no need to reboot your device, *REMAIN IN CWM.*
*STEP Five:* Flashing the Kernel

Now that you've gotten this far, it's time to take the plunge and do what you came here to do!
From the main menu, select *install zip from sdcard*, followed by *choose zip from sdcard*. If you think you've done this already, fear not friend, you have... It will be slightly different this time.










Like you did with selecting the ROM, Scroll down and select *EI2TweakStockKernel.zip*. Selecting *Yes* will install the kernel. Once that is complete, Select *Go Back* at the bottom to return to the main menu.
Now to ready the phone for the initial boot.
From the man menu, select *wipe data/factory reset*. By selecting *Yes*, this option will wipe */data, /datadata, and /cache.*
Once completed, scroll down and select *advanced*, followed by *wipe dalvik cache*.










After the install has finished, reboot your device. The initial bootup of Tweaked will take a bit longer since this will be the FIRST boot. Once the device has booted, you will be brought to the Setup Wizard. Follow the instructions and enjoy your new ROM!
*Special Thanks To:*
Dwitherell
Knightcrusader
RHCP
_Bag_

and all the other developers out there who have worked hard to bring us many more options for our phones!

Edit 1: Reorganized Steps 4 and 5 to a more logical order.
Edit 2: Fixed Link, and changed Heimdall download to 1.3.1 seeing as many recommend it over 1.3.2
Edit 3: Corrected the Heimdall zip step considering the file structure is different in 1.3.1 as opposed to 1.3.2
Edit 4: Fixed link for tweakstock kernel. Swapped around some wording left over from the first edit.


----------



## Crystawth

Reserved for additional content


----------



## Crystawth

also reserved just in case


----------



## dwitherell

Awesome sauce. Simply awesome sauce 

FYI - Link to this now appears in OP of Tweaked.


----------



## acejavelin

This is the best instructions I have ever seen, very nicely done!!!


----------



## KingAres

Why would you flash the kernel before flashing the ROM?


----------



## acejavelin

KingAres said:


> Why would you flash the kernel before flashing the ROM?


Meh... in most cases it wouldn't matter with the current aftermarket firmwares for this device, but you are correct, it is smarter to flash the kernel afterwards in case it has something special in init.d or something like that for some reason the ROM might over write.

Oh, and I am thinking this thread deserves a pinning too!!!


----------



## Crystawth

I will reorder the steps when I get home, to avoid any confusion 

I have reordered the steps, should make more sense now. It didn't even cross my mind when I wrote it out. =)


----------



## billjsaw

hey i new to this and would like to get my phone to work better when you say place the files on a sd card can it be any kind like a mass storage stick also?


----------



## billjsaw

hey i new to this and would like to get my phone to work better when you say place the files on a sd card can it be any kind like a mass storage stick also?


----------



## billjsaw

and the file for cwm5 is not there do u have another place to download it...


----------



## Crystawth

billjsaw said:


> hey i new to this and would like to get my phone to work better when you say place the files on a sd card can it be any kind like a mass storage stick also?


It must be placed on your phone's Micro SD card


----------



## Crystawth

billjsaw said:


> and the file for cwm5 is not there do u have another place to download it...


I just tried the link, and it brought me right to the download for CWM. I would give it another try.


----------



## briansurg

Help! So I used this method, then did a backup. When I tried to reinstall the backup, says md5 checksum error. So I found a guide about how to fix this, but it seems that since I have the most current Superuser, there seems to be a known problem with this version. So when I try to go back to the old version, I can't delete current version because it seems that I do not have superuser privileges, even though the app is present. And whenever I try to add an app that would require superuser privileges, the popup screen never shows up! So I can't go back to my old system, and I have a dysfunctional current one. Please help me so I don't have a fancy doorstop.


----------



## acejavelin

You need to download the old 3.0.7-efghi ZIP from the old versions on the site and flash it from CWM Recovery, it will over-write what is there already.


----------



## billjsaw

*how do u get into the micro sd card on your phone ???*


----------



## thebamafan

How long is the initial boot supposed to take? I let it sit on the Samsung logo for over 15 minutes before pulling the battery and restoring my nandroid backup. I want to try again but any ideas why it might have hung or is it supposed to be longer then that.

Thanks.


----------



## Crystawth

if the samsung logo doesn't get replaced with the TWEAKED boot screen, then something is wrong. either the flash didn't complete correctly, or you forgot a step.


----------



## dwitherell

Crystawth said:


> if the samsung logo doesn't get replaced with the TWEAKED boot screen, then something is wrong. either the flash didn't complete correctly, or you forgot a step.


Most likely culprit - forgot to mount /system before flashing.


----------



## thebamafan

Ugh. That might be it. I thought I mounted it but it is possible that I forgot. I'll try again. Thanks.


----------



## thebamafan

You were right I forgot to mount /system. However, I still didn't get the Tweaked Boot screen. Standard Samsung logo and 4G LTE Boot screen. Although the factory reset did take place and I do have the bloatless application menu and the extras in the notification window and the added settings. Thoughts? Should I have done the advanced cache wipe as well as the factory reset?

Thanks.


----------



## dwitherell

thebamafan said:


> You were right I forgot to mount /system. However, I still didn't get the Tweaked Boot screen. Standard Samsung logo and 4G LTE Boot screen. Although the factory reset did take place and I do have the bloatless application menu and the extras in the notification window and the added settings. Thoughts? Should I have done the advanced cache wipe as well as the factory reset?
> 
> Thanks.


You likely didn't flash a package with a kernel included, and it is those that make the boot animation something different. It sounds like all is well though.


----------



## Crystawth

That mistake is mine, the tweakstock kernel doesn't support custom boot animations.


----------



## adgj533

this makes me remember when i first rooted my phone. i was trembling with fear(right withere). but now im running tweaked 2.2 with bag's kernel all is well. but it might b just me i still think withere's simplied version is much easier for noobs like me to understand. anyway this is a well written guide tho.


----------



## Crystawth

Noobs are just wary of using a command line.... lol I could simplify this a lot more, but it is written here so the counter only changes once.


----------



## Crystawth

Also, with the way I have it written, and in steps, the only real way this WON'T work is if someone doesn't READ..

Biggest example? MOUNT /SYSTEM..... so many don't do this, and have issues. Had they taken time to carefully read and understand the directions, and done what is plainly written, they'd have been golden.


----------



## scaber

The link for the kernel isn't working for me, is there a mirror somewhere?


----------



## Crystawth

scaber said:


> The link for the kernel isn't working for me, is there a mirror somewhere?


I have changed the link. Give it a shot now.


----------



## YrrchSebor

sorry for the interjection here, but just trying to get a quick answer before i do anything. if i want to flash CWM thru Odin, is it fine to do it without the pit file? i have read of the pit possibly causing bricks. also, i would imagine that flashing CWM on the new FF1 update should work just fine? thx!


----------



## Crystawth

YrrchSebor said:


> sorry for the interjection here, but just trying to get a quick answer before i do anything. if i want to flash CWM thru Odin, is it fine to do it without the pit file? i have read of the pit possibly causing bricks. also, i would imagine that flashing CWM on the new FF1 update should work just fine? thx!


Flashing CWM after the FF1 update would work just fine i think. Haven't done it myself.

As for flashing through odin, I couldn't tell ya. I don't like odin, so i don't use it. I prefer Heimdall and the command line.


----------



## YrrchSebor

Crystawth said:


> Flashing CWM after the FF1 update would work just fine i think. Haven't done it myself.
> 
> As for flashing through odin, I couldn't tell ya. I don't like odin, so i don't use it. I prefer Heimdall and the command line.


yeah, i like Odin but i also need to bite the bullet and get Heimdall going. each time i have tried to install it on Ubuntu 10.04, i get a message about unsatisfiable dependencies.... i am all set up to build Android in 10.04, but have never gotten Heimdall working there.

any advice on that? i also have a Windows 7 installation to work with, so maybe i"ll try that. i will report back too if i get CWM flashed on FF1. thanks1


----------



## Crystawth

well i'm not a linux user, but if you can't get it running, give a virtual machine of windows a try. Virtual Box works on linux. Or you can just build on linux, and then flash with windows.


----------



## YrrchSebor

i ended up trying Heimdall on my Windows 7. it said the drivers failed to install, and then i ran it anyway and it said something about missing something.dll... or something. i will keep trying!

in the meantime, i flashed CWM with Odin without issue. root acces on FF1! thanks for your responses.


----------



## [email protected]

anyone here know another place to the e12tweakstockkernel.zip ? the link from here still seems to be broken http://www.gunnermike53.com/Themers/dwitherell/EI2TweakStockKernel.zip


----------



## dwitherell

[email protected] said:


> anyone here know another place to the e12tweakstockkernel.zip ? the link from here still seems to be broken http://www.gunnermike53.com/Themers/dwitherell/EI2TweakStockKernel.zip


Yep - I updated the link in the OP *here*, sorry about that.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for that file. But now after i tried to to flash the cwm file and do the reboot it says checksum confirmation _> check(0) not need checksum confirmation already executed!!..... --movi_checking done. So now i dont have the cem recovery menu like is shows in your instrutions. I did do the comand line and got it to do just like it showed in your pic.


----------



## [email protected]

After a while playing with it it helped to to do the do the wipe back to factory settings first and to also do the buttons to get to the boot menu each time it rebooted its self during the process to get to the next step. IO just wanted to thank youguys again for the awsome pics and step by step instructions. Now that I have rooted it i noticed the backup assistance dont work to redownload my contacts witch is not to big of deal cause i can see them still from verzion website and do it manually. I tried to send them from there via text message but it only worked and a few of them. also what about when it says there it a new system update do i stay away from those? This is my first smartphone so i'm new to all this stuff these things can do. I would like to figure out the different boot animation so looks like i got a whole lot more of reading to now lol.


----------



## Crystawth

yes you want to stay away from the update. Dwith has a cwm zip that makes the update prompt stop. you can find it i think around page 70 in his tweaked thread. (the link for the thread is in the OP)


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for that link for the superuser . i been haveing tons of problems of it being rooted one minute then not working then rooted again ect... hopefully this will solve it thanks


----------



## acejavelin

Remember to always mount /system manually whenever you flash anything to this phone... you can have the perfect Superuser or ROM file, and it will cause you nothing but headaches if you don't manually mount /system before flashing!


----------



## Crystawth

Made some edits to the original post.. not sure how much more obvious i can make it that mounting /system is important....So many people ignore that step, it makes me wonder if they read things word for word, or just skim through it and hope for the best...


----------



## death core

is there any way some one can email the rom i cant download it from the link


----------



## Crystawth

death core said:


> is there any way some one can email the rom i cant download it from the link


being around 200 Megabytes in size, there's no possible way to do that. =(

if you are using firefox however, install the DownThemAll add-on. you can try using that, it's sort of a download manager of sorts. It might get you better results.


----------



## tufur

Death core, if you have an usenet account from your ISP, I can upload the files to alt.binaries.android. Then you could download them at your leisure.



death core said:


> being around 200 Megabytes in size, there's no possible way to do that. =(
> 
> if you are using firefox however, install the DownThemAll add-on. you can try using that, it's sort of a download manager of sorts. It might get you better results.


----------



## marksman79

I have gotten up to step 5, but when I go to flash the kernel, the option to select "EI2TweakStockKernel.zip" is not there. I'm new at this, but the file I downloaded does not look like it is a .zip file, though that might be how it is supposed to look. I have verified that the file is on the SD card, but it is not being recognized by Heimdall. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks for the great guide!


----------



## jlsmith

Sorry guys I am new to this I followed these instructions and it worked perfectly I love the tweaked 2.2 but now my battey life is very short my cell standby time is 70% not sure if this is the reason but also unsure of what else it may be

I went from a full charge to 0 in about 7hrs when I use to get much better before installing this any help would be appreciated


----------



## Crystawth

marksman79 said:


> I have gotten up to step 5, but when I go to flash the kernel, the option to select "EI2TweakStockKernel.zip" is not there. I'm new at this, but the file I downloaded does not look like it is a .zip file, though that might be how it is supposed to look. I have verified that the file is on the SD card, but it is not being recognized by Heimdall. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks for the great guide!


you flash the kernel in CWM, not heimdall. Be sure the zip file is in the root directory of the SD card.


----------



## Crystawth

jlsmith said:


> Sorry guys I am new to this I followed these instructions and it worked perfectly I love the tweaked 2.2 but now my battey life is very short my cell standby time is 70% not sure if this is the reason but also unsure of what else it may be
> 
> I went from a full charge to 0 in about 7hrs when I use to get much better before installing this any help would be appreciated


I'm not quite sure what could be causing that, Chances are, it's a rouge app. Have you installed anything yourself? If not, are you sure you followed each step to the letter?


----------



## theunbound1

Crystawth said:


> I'm not quite sure what could be causing that, Chances are, it's a rouge app. Have you installed anything yourself? If not, are you sure you followed each step to the letter?


My strat will show 100% charged then drain very quickly if i use a non-oem usb cable or low amperage charger, or if I try to charge from my computer(s).

When I use a high amperage charger with the stock/oem usb cable, it charges correctly and the battery displays an accurate charge level. The battery will then hold it's charge for a long time.

Any high amperage charger will do (big lots has a duracell 500mA dual usb wall charger that works quite well). This is a known permanent issue with the strat.

Seems you must use the stock USB cable or the battery stats get all messed up?...very strange.


----------



## Crystawth

that's strange, because using a lower amperage to charge over a longer period of time should make the battery last longer, not shorter.... sounds fishy to me


----------



## acejavelin

Crystawth said:


> that's strange, because using a lower amperage to charge over a longer period of time should make the battery last longer, not shorter.... sounds fishy to me


Actually, with modern Lithium-Ion batteries this should be irrelevent... In theory, the charging time/type of charge shouldn't affect the discharge time or rate (as long as it is within the normal operating parameters of the device), the internal circuitry of the battery will know when it is fully charged and it is the same whether charged slowly or quickly.

The mostly cause of the quick battery drain is a rouge app, you should install GSam Battery Monitor and see if you can pin down the cause.


----------



## KSBRN

The heimdall stuff seemed to work from the CMD prompt, but then it brought me to the Android recovery instead of the CWM recovery. Help! How can I fix that?


----------



## Crystawth

if it brought you to the stock recovery, then the CWM Recovery didn't flash


----------



## SpaceDoctor

I've updated to a newer version of Zadig... (although the older found in heimdall suite works fine)
http://sourceforge.n...159.7z/download

Under "list all" I cannot find "Gadget Serial", selecting "SAMSUNG Android USB Composite Device" shows your current driver...

Q. Is "SAMSUNG Android USB Composite Device" the same as "Gadget Serial"? *Answer = Yes*

Q. Under step* 2: *Flashing CWM
With your device connected and in download mode, type
cd heimdall suite 
heimdall detect
 The device should be detected. If it is not, try restarting your computer and double checking the driver is correct.

*Note: Rename heimdall-suite-1.3.1-win32(1) to "Heimdall Suite" so that when you use CWM command line "cd heimdall suite" finds the file.*


----------



## Crystawth

SpaceDoctor said:


> In the Heimdall file Zadig File Version is v1.0.3.124
> 
> I've updated to a newer version of Zadig...
> http://sourceforge.n...159.7z/download
> 
> Under list all I cannot find "Gadget Serial", selecting "SAMSUNG Adroid USB Composite Device" shows your current driver...
> 
> Q. Is "SAMSUNG Adroid USB Composite Device" the same as "Gadget Serial"? (I'm thinking not)
> 
> Q. Under step* 2: *Flashing CWM
> 
> · With your device connected and in download mode, type
> heimdall detect
> · The device should be detected. If it is not, try restarting your computer and double checking the driver is correct.
> 
> I must not have the correct driver installed, restarting the computer still doesn't detect...
> 
> This all seems so simple, I'm running into issues at every step. I'd gladly pay someone to root my phone... anyone near Chico, CA?


i can help you via Teamviewer. It will allow me to remotely do it from my computer. if you are interested in my help, PM me and we will set it up =)


----------



## Crystawth

SpaceDoctor said:


> I've updated to a newer version of Zadig... (although the older found in heimdall suite works fine)
> http://sourceforge.n...159.7z/download
> 
> Under "list all" I cannot find "Gadget Serial", selecting "SAMSUNG Android USB Composite Device" shows your current driver...
> 
> Q. Is "SAMSUNG Android USB Composite Device" the same as "Gadget Serial"? *Answer = Yes*
> 
> Q. Under step* 2: *Flashing CWM
> With your device connected and in download mode, type
> cd heimdall suite
> heimdall detect
> The device should be detected. If it is not, try restarting your computer and double checking the driver is correct.
> 
> *Note: Rename heimdall-suite-1.3.1-win32(1) to "Heimdall Suite" so that when you use CWM command line "cd heimdall suite" finds the file.*


Thanks for pointing that out, the file structure is different in 1.3.1 than in 1.3.2, which is the version i used when writing this guide. I will correct the step to avoid any further confusion when I have the time later.

EDIT - The correction has been made, let me know if there are any other inconsistencies that you notice.


----------



## sattar

hi guys
can someone tell me how to MOUNT /SYSTEM ?
i don't know how to do it
thanks


----------



## Crystawth

sattar said:


> hi guys
> can someone tell me how to MOUNT /SYSTEM ?
> i don't know how to do it
> thanks


Take a good look at step four. =)


----------



## sattar

I thought mount/system is related to step three
I'm stock in step three

after rebooting my phone and did all the things you said i couldn't see the CWM
after holding vol+ and vol- and power button like exactly what you said i see this:

reboot system now
apply update from sdcard
wipe data/factory reset
wipe cach partition

what do u think is the problem?! :|

plz help.tnx


----------



## acejavelin

sattar said:


> I thought mount/system is related to step three
> I'm stock in step three
> 
> after rebooting my phone and did all the things you said i couldn't see the CWM
> after holding vol+ and vol- and power button like exactly what you said i see this:
> 
> reboot system now
> apply update from sdcard
> wipe data/factory reset
> wipe cach partition
> 
> what do u think is the problem?! :|
> 
> plz help.tnx


You didn't get CWM flashed in... it should look more like the attached file, you seem to be still with stock recovery. Try it again...


----------



## sattar

I did everything you said and download all the attached files and followed step by step

in step two everything is working good and its 100% complete and it reboots my phone automatically,i did it 5times!

when it comes to the part three like you said:

To boot into CWM, press and hold *Vol +, Vol -, and Power*. When the *SAMSUNG *logo appears, release *Power *ONLY. Continue to hold the *Vol +* and *Vol -* buttons until CWM appears.

and i did this too but CWM did not appear!

for how long i have to hold the VOL+ and VOL- key?

i hold it like 5min but still see the old boot menu









PlZ Help


----------



## Crystawth

The CWM Flash wasn't successful. You will need to try and reflash CWM


----------



## sattar

Crystawth said:


> The CWM Flash wasn't successful. You will need to try and reflash CWM


it says 100% complete and it was successfully installed and it reboots the phone!!!
i installed it many times SUCCESSFULLY without error
i installed it with ODIN and HEIMDALL BOTH,BUT IT IS NOT WORKING AND I CAN NOT SEE THAT CWM SCREEN
maybe something is wrong with that cwm5_recovery.bin file or its the old version.but believe me IT IS NOT WORKING for me
now i messed up my phone so bad and don't know what to do
probably i have to take it to verizon
anyone can help me with this problem?


----------



## Crystawth

I could try and help you remotely, but other than that, there isn't too much left I can do via a text forum.


----------



## John728

marksman79 said:


> you flash the kernel in CWM, not heimdall. Be sure the zip file is in the root directory of the SD card.


Marksman79 is right. The kernel link in the OP gives you zImage-tweakstock-v1_0 and it should give you EI2TweakStockKernel.zip.

Edit: According to post 34, you can get the correct file at http://www.gunnermike53.com/Themers/dwitherell/EI2TweakStockKernel.zip

Apparently when you changed the link, you linked to the wrong file. I put the zImage-tweakstock-v1_0 file on my SD card and now CWM won't recognize it. I tried to power on my phone to copy the EI2TweakStockKernel.zip to the SD card, but it won't boot, it just displays the boot animation over and over again. Please help.

Edit: I booted back into CWM, selected "backups and restore", then "restore", and restored. I started over at step 4 and got the ROM working with no problems.

Also, when you reordered the steps, you left in some stuff that is confusing. I had to read down further to figure it out. You should take out "If you think you've done this already, fear not friend, you have... It will be slightly different this time. Like you did with selecting the kernel,"

Other than that, thanks for the great guide.


----------



## Crystawth

> *Marksman79 is right. The kernel link in the OP gives you zImage-tweakstock-v1_0 and it should give you EI2TweakStockKernel.zip.
> 
> Edit: According to post 34, you can get the correct file at http://www.gunnermik...StockKernel.zip
> 
> Apparently when you changed the link, you linked to the wrong file. I put the zImage-tweakstock-v1_0 file on my SD card and now CWM won't recognize it. I tried to power on my phone to copy the EI2TweakStockKernel.zip to the SD card, but it won't boot, it just displays the boot animation over and over again. Please help.
> 
> Edit: I booted back into CWM, selected "backups and restore", then "restore", and restored. I started over at step 4 and got the ROM working with no problems.*


Fixed...



> *Also, when you reordered the steps, you left in some stuff that is confusing. I had to read down further to figure it out. You should take out "If you think you've done this already, fear not friend, you have... It will be slightly different this time. Like you did with selecting the kernel,"
> 
> Other than that, thanks for the great guide.*


And Fixed...

Thanks for pointing that out. I'm sure there are a couple other mishaps from reordering the steps lol.


----------



## bzw

i'm new at this but i tried following the instructions exactly, yet I am getting Android system recovery utility 3e not CWM. I tried doing the _heimdall flash --recovery cwm5_recovery.bin_ twice. each time it said RECOVERY upload successful ending session... rebooting device...
what am i doing wrong?
Thanks


----------



## bzw

.


----------



## bzw

.


----------



## acejavelin

Seems to me in the new firmware there is a script that reflashes the original recovery on every boot if it is not stock, it needs to be removed... look in this thread starting on about page 16: http://rootzwiki.com...ere-simplified/


----------



## Crystawth

in order to prevent it from reflashing the original CWM, you need to go into cwm without allowing the stock ROM to boot.


----------



## bzw

Crystawth said:


> in order to prevent it from reflashing the original CWM, you need to go into cwm without allowing the stock ROM to boot.


how do I do that? Are you suggesting the same thing as Acejavelin?


----------



## Crystawth

do this..

heimdall flash --recovery cwm5_recovery.bin --no-reboot

that will prevent it from restarting after cwm flashes.

once it's complete, hold down power, and vol + & - until the SAMSUNG logo appears. once it appears, let go of power, but keep holding the volume buttons. it should bring you into CWM.


----------



## bzw

Crystawth said:


> do this..
> heimdall flash --recovery cwm5_recovery.bin --no-reboot
> that will prevent it from restarting after cwm flashes.
> 
> once it's complete, hold down power, and vol + & - until the SAMSUNG logo appears. once it appears, let go of power, but keep holding the volume buttons. it should bring you into CWM.


Worked Great! So far so good.
Thank You, phone is much faster now!


----------



## Crystawth

glad to help =)


----------



## bzw

Actually I am having a problem with any app that either tries to access root or requires root. I tried Es file explorer – finds an error trying to access root, Root explorer- spun around for a few minutes, and My Backup root. All froze and required a power down. What can be causing this?


----------



## acejavelin

bzw said:


> Actually I am having a problem with any app that either tries to access root or requires root. I tried Es file explorer - finds an error trying to access root, Root explorer- spun around for a few minutes, and My Backup root. All froze and required a power down. What can be causing this?


Sounds like you have a bad or corrupted install, probably need to reflash SuperUser or SuperSU ZIP package in CWM Recovery... the recommended Superuser for the Stratosphere is Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip. Do not try to update it (either in the Play Store or the internal binary update), or use a different version, all other versions are known to cause issues with the Stratosphere. Some users have reported success using the current version of SuperSU, although when I had a Strat I never tried it.


----------



## bzw

i don't know how many steps to take to "flash" something. Do I need to mount system first?


----------



## bzw

ok got that. thanks.
but....
i tried flashing 1 or 2 boot animations and i'm stuck on the samsung logo. i can get back into cwm if i turn it off.
Please help


----------



## bzw

i ended up flash the kernel and the tweak again. now i'm backing up my app data as well. is it possible to flash the gif animators without a problem again?


----------



## Crystawth

you need to use RHCP's kernel if you want to use boot animations. I'm guessing that's what you're looking to do ? The tweakstock kernel does not support this function.


----------



## bzw

ok thanks.
Are there advantages to this kernel over that one?


----------



## Crystawth

RHCP's kernel has Overclocking enabled, as well as boot animations. It has a few other things, you can read up on it

http://www.jbhale.com/2012/03/03/dev-project-verizon-samsung-stratosphere-custom-kernel/


----------



## basura101

This is a very straightforward how-to. 
Awesome job! 
Quick question before I continue.... will the rooted Stratosphere have OTG USB ability? [USB Host]
Currently, with it stock, I loaded OTG USB HOST CONTROLLER from Andriod Market, but wasn't successful.
Want to root it anyway, just curious.

btw, I've rooted my daughter's Nook Tablet and my previous Samsung Moment. It's great to be able to unlock so much of the device's potential and lose all of the bloatware. =-)
Again, Kudos on a great job! 
Thanks!!


----------



## bentoman1974

Thank you for this post as this is my first attempt at rooting and it has gone well for the most part. A couple of issues I am hoping you could help me with:

I keep getting the notification for the latest update for the phone. Should I install this? If not, how do I get rid of the constant notifications I get to install it?
On some of my calls the other person can't hear me well and then the phone will randomly reboot during the call. Have you ever heard of anyone else experiencing this? Should I try a different ROM?
Hoping you can help, thank you.


----------



## acejavelin

bentoman1974 said:


> Thank you for this post as this is my first attempt at rooting and it has gone well for the most part. A couple of issues I am hoping you could help me with:
> I keep getting the notification for the latest update for the phone. Should I install this? If not, how do I get rid of the constant notifications I get to install it?
> On some of my calls the other person can't hear me well and then the phone will randomly reboot during the call. Have you ever heard of anyone else experiencing this? Should I try a different ROM?
> Hoping you can help, thank you.


1. NO!!! Do not install it until the Tweaked for FF1 is released. Assuming you flashed Tweaked 2.2, there is a patch in the Tweaked thread (page ~70) that needs to be flashed in CWM to stop the FF1 update prompt. It may also be available in TweakTools but I don't know that for sure.

2. This is not a ROM issue, it is a hardware issue and is actually a common failure of the Stratosphere... I had to get two replacements due to this issue before I gave up on the Stratosphere and moved back to HTC devices. I tried numerous ROMs but all are based on the same kernel/radios. I will be honest and say that this was before FF1 was released, if it was fixed in FF1 I don't know.


----------



## bentoman1974

acejavelin said:


> 1. NO!!! Do not install it until the Tweaked for FF1 is released. Assuming you flashed Tweaked 2.2, there is a patch in the Tweaked thread (page ~70) that needs to be flashed in CWM to stop the FF1 update prompt. It may also be available in TweakTools but I don't know that for sure.
> 
> 2. This is not a ROM issue, it is a hardware issue and is actually a common failure of the Stratosphere... I had to get two replacements due to this issue before I gave up on the Stratosphere and moved back to HTC devices. I tried numerous ROMs but all are based on the same kernel/radios. I will be honest and say that this was before FF1 was released, if it was fixed in FF1 I don't know.


Please forgive me as I am completely new to this forum, but where is the Tweaked thread? Could you post a link? Thank you.


----------



## daventodd

bentoman1974 said:


> Please forgive me as I am completely new to this forum, but where is the Tweaked thread? Could you post a link? Thank you.


 http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/23488-[EI2][Rom][Odin][Cwm]Tweaked-v2.2-UPDATED-07/11/12

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bentoman1974

daventodd said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...p?/topic/23488-[EI2][Rom][Odin][Cwm]Tweaked-v2.2-UPDATED-07/11/12
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


Much appreciated. I guess I'll now wait to see if a Tweaked for FF1 is released. If not, I might just get a new phone. I'm stubbornly trying to hold on to this one but maybe its time to retire it.


----------



## Crystawth

When I ran tweaked 2.2 I had the call reboot issue. Since I wiped my phone and put FF1 on, I have yet to run into that issue again.... But that's just me.


----------



## bentoman1974

Crystawth said:


> When I ran tweaked 2.2 I had the call reboot issue. Since I wiped my phone and put FF1 on, I have yet to run into that issue again.... But that's just me.


Man I just learned how to do this method so I'm a bit reluctant to try flashing FF1. Is there any word or update on when Dwitherell is releasing Tweaked for FF1?


----------



## dwitherell

bentoman1974 said:


> Man I just learned how to do this method so I'm a bit reluctant to try flashing FF1. Is there any word or update on when Dwitherell is releasing Tweaked for FF1?


No word yet... I've had a bit of a health issue creep up that is culminating in surgery next week, so I have been a bit absent on major projects in the land of android lately.


----------



## daventodd

dwitherell said:


> No word yet... I've had a bit of a health issue creep up that is culminating in surgery next week, so I have been a bit absent on major projects in the land of android lately.


O: That's not good. Hope it goes well and everything is settled out!
Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crystawth

dwitherell said:


> No word yet... I've had a bit of a health issue creep up that is culminating in surgery next week, so I have been a bit absent on major projects in the land of android lately.


Best of luck to you dwith. I hope all goes well.


----------



## bentoman1974

dwitherell said:


> No word yet... I've had a bit of a health issue creep up that is culminating in surgery next week, so I have been a bit absent on major projects in the land of android lately.


Hope it's nothing too serious. Feel better soon.


----------



## bentoman1974

I was just wondering, could I not flash the tweaked rom/kernel and instead replace that step with flashing superuser. If I am understanding this correctly, that will give me root and I can still use the phone that way without having a customized ROM installed? Please forgive me if this is completely wrong but I would appreciate any input as to whether or not I am correct on this.


----------



## daventodd

bentoman1974 said:


> I was just wondering, could I not flash the tweaked rom/kernel and instead replace that step with flashing superuser. If I am understanding this correctly, that will give me root and I can still use the phone that way without having a customized ROM installed? Please forgive me if this is completely wrong but I would appreciate any input as to whether or not I am correct on this.


Why can't you flash the tweaked ROM?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bentoman1974

daventodd said:


> Why can't you flash the tweaked ROM?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


I can and did flash tweaked. I was just asking from a theoretical standpoint as I am still trying to understand the rooting process. I read the other guide on rooting with Odin and dwitherell mentioned something about flashing just superuser if all one wanted was root. So I was just wondering if that process could also be done using heimdall, but replacing the step of flashing tweaked with just superuser.


----------



## dwitherell

bentoman1974 said:


> I can and did flash tweaked. I was just asking from a theoretical standpoint as I am still trying to understand the rooting process. I read the other guide on rooting with Odin and dwitherell mentioned something about flashing just superuser if all one wanted was root. So I was just wondering if that process could also be done using heimdall, but replacing the step of flashing tweaked with just superuser.


Superuser/SuperSU is flashed via CWM recovery - so in theory you could flash CWM via heimdall, from there boot directly into CWM, and then flash Superuser/SuperSU.


----------



## bentoman1974

dwitherell said:


> Superuser/SuperSU is flashed via CWM recovery - so in theory you could flash CWM via heimdall, from there boot directly into CWM, and then flash Superuser/SuperSU.


Thanks dwitherell. Would I be then correct in saying that a ROM can be viewed basically like a UI, an extra layer if you will and that I don't need it to operate a rooted phone?


----------



## Clarke33

I have read through this whole post and, if not asking too much, is the reason my Strat won't boot into CWM5 recovery because I started with a phone that already had the FF! update. When I flash the recovery file using Odin (and I have Tried 3 times) I get the "recovery verification failed" message but that is it. The first time I flashed it I did get the recovery screen and did a backup but have not been able to get back there again. When I try to boot into recovery it goes back to Android recovery. I guess what I am asking for is an updated list of which ROM to use and which CWM5 to use at this point (since I already have the FF1 update). I'm going to keep plugging away until I get this.


----------



## Clarke33

OK. I knew if I kept at it I would figure it out. All I had to do was flash using Heimdall after changing the name of the recovery download from "StratRecovery5.tar.md5" to "cwm5_recovery.bin". Once I did that it worked like a champ.


----------



## Crystawth

where did you get the file with that name? the CWM download link i put in my guide doesn't have that filename...


----------



## Clarke33

Someone else had the file saved in dropbox because the link was not working for me. When I try to download from the original post I get a popup from VLC saying it doesn't support a "undf" file and there is no way to fix it. I am assuming it is an incomplete or corrupt file at this point.


----------



## bzw

*I am currently running Tweaked2.2EI20711* with Tweakstock. For some reason my signal bar always shows 5 grey bars and doesn't let me know how strong the signal is. Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Crystawth

bzw said:


> Someone else had the file saved in dropbox because the link was not working for me. When I try to download from the original post I get a popup from VLC saying it doesn't support a "undf" file and there is no way to fix it. I am assuming it is an incomplete or corrupt file at this point.


interesting, the link works fine for me. Just tried it twice.


----------



## bentoman1974

I just wanted to report that per my previous posts I decided to tinker a bit with this method. I flashed CWM with Heimdall then instead of flashing tweaked, I replaced that step with just flashing SU. I verified that it is rooted and it seems to have solved the "hot reboot" issue, but 1 issue I formerly had with tweaked remains and 1 new issue seems to have come up. My contacts that are saved to the phone slowly disappear one by one. This happened before with tweaked and its forcing me to save all of my contacts via google, but since I live in the cloud anyway this is a problem I can live with. A new issue is that the stock browser cannot connect to the internet. Since chrome isn't compatible with the Stratosphere I tried Dolphin and it seems to have the same problem. I first thought maybe it had something to do with the apps I froze via Titanium but I unfroze everything and even uninstalled that app and the issue still persisted. Opera seems to be working just fine so I'll just use that. A few glitches but more than worth the price since the phone is performing much better and I have more flexibility with rooted access. One more benefit to this tinkered method is that I definitely noticed that the battery was draining faster with tweaked but is lasting much longer having flashed just SU. I would be curious to find out if anyone else has had similar issues.


----------



## daventodd

bentoman1974 said:


> I just wanted to report that per my previous posts I decided to tinker a bit with this method. I flashed CWM with Heimdall then instead of flashing tweaked, I replaced that step with just flashing SU. I verified that it is rooted and it seems to have solved the "hot reboot" issue, but 1 issue I formerly had with tweaked remains and 1 new issue seems to have come up. My contacts that are saved to the phone slowly disappear one by one. This happened before with tweaked and its forcing me to save all of my contacts via google, but since I live in the cloud anyway this is a problem I can live with. A new issue is that the stock browser cannot connect to the internet. Since chrome isn't compatible with the Stratosphere I tried Dolphin and it seems to have the same problem. I first thought maybe it had something to do with the apps I froze via Titanium but I unfroze everything and even uninstalled that app and the issue still persisted. Opera seems to be working just fine so I'll just use that. A few glitches but more than worth the price since the phone is performing much better and I have more flexibility with rooted access. One more benefit to this tinkered method is that I definitely noticed that the battery was draining faster with tweaked but is lasting much longer having flashed just SU. I would be curious to find out if anyone else has had similar issues.


Saving your contacts to Google is usually the best choice. When I started rooting my devices, I got mad when I had to get an app to back them up, until I found out Google would automatically sync them for me. As per the internet problems, if you're using wifi, that may be he problem, as many people were reporting problems with wifi, both rooted and unrooted. For me with Tweaked, my battery is drained far less than with rooted stock.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bentoman1974

daventodd said:


> Saving your contacts to Google is usually the best choice. When I started rooting my devices, I got mad when I had to get an app to back them up, until I found out Google would automatically sync them for me. As per the internet problems, if you're using wifi, that may be he problem, as many people were reporting problems with wifi, both rooted and unrooted. For me with Tweaked, my battery is drained far less than with rooted stock.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


You're definitely correct about saving everything to google. It's something I do with everything else, but the habit from way back of saving all numbers to the phone is sorted rooted in me I suppose. That's interesting that you're getting better battery life with Tweaked as I experienced just the opposite. But then again I am new to this so I could've done something wrong to cause the issue.


----------



## 007longbeach

Thanks for this! I got it to work even though I'm new to all of this. Not bad for an old dog of 42... LOL


----------



## 007longbeach

Ooops. Might have spoke too soon. I use US Cellular, and during two different calls the phone powered off, and then it wouldn't start up all the way. I did restore the backupa and everything is fine. I wonder if US Cell maybe forced an update or something on me.


----------



## jakenelson09

Crap I made it to the step where you wipe the data, and it froze on me. It says formatting /data. its been there for about 10 minutes. Am I going to have to force restart it? Im scared i might jack it up..


----------



## jakenelson09

Nevermind! Just had to be patient! It works just fine, and runs smooth as freakin butter. I love it.

Oops, so I cant reload my contacts from the backup I made? I dont have anyones numbers anymore..


----------



## Crystawth

If you exported a backup to your sd card you should be able to restore them.


----------



## daventodd

jakenelson09 said:


> Nevermind! Just had to be patient! It works just fine, and runs smooth as freakin butter. I love it.
> 
> Oops, so I cant reload my contacts from the backup I made? I dont have anyones numbers anymore..


Just as a fair warning, if you ever backup with CWM Recovery 5.0.2.7 and it stops at /datadata, you have to wipe your cache. Idk why, but wiping your cache also fixes a lot of other CWM Recovery errors.


----------



## Gladiroth

so i downloaded and did everything but when i go to the command line and do heimdall detect it keeps coming up with it sayin no device detected. i checked and doubled checked everything and restarted my computer 3 times ( the damn things probably thanks for me for that due to it not ever turning off ever (*-*) ). help palease =D


----------



## Crystawth

install the samsung USB drivers

http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/SCH-I405LKAVZW

then, try your luck again with replacing the driver in step one.


----------



## bishop13s

how long should it take for the phone to restart? and if it does not what do you do?


----------



## Furcht

The phone should not take more then 3 minutes to restart if you get the Samsung logo and then have it disappear then come back again it is called a boot loop and you have to get into recovery mode or download mode and re-flash and re-flash properly.


----------



## ironhed85

Thank you for the development work on this ROM and kernel. Last night, I udated the firmware on my Samsung Stratosphere with the zImage kernel using Heimdall to load it. As soon as I booted up rooted, the WIFI would not connect to my router. Since I wanted CWM for backup, I loaded the CWM_5 binary with Heimdall. I couldn't find the clockworkmod recovery program on their website, that is what led me here. I ended up loading your ROM and kernel, and voila, I have WIFI again.

Is there any reason to keep the tweakstock kernel or should I re-load the stock kernel?


----------



## acejavelin

You can use the Tweakstock kernel, BAG's kernel, or RHCP's kernel if you are still on EI2 firmware and radios... if you are on FF1 firmware and radios, you have to use the stock FF1 kernel.


----------



## Furcht

acejavelin said:


> You can use the Tweakstock kernel, BAG's kernel, or RHCP's kernel if you are still on EI2 firmware and radios... if you are on FF1 firmware and radios, you have to use the stock FF1 kernel.


He doesn't have to stay with the stock I have recently taken up the Strato ROM development and in the process of making a rom close to what you find in tweaked, I also have a deodexed, bloat free build I use as my base up for download that has no bugs to date and great battery life.


----------



## bzw

Furcht said:


> He doesn't have to stay with the stock I have recently taken up the Strato ROM development and in the process of making a rom close to what you find in tweaked, I also have a deodexed, bloat free build I use as my base up for download that has no bugs to date and great battery life.


Is your rom available for download? does the phone suddenly restart in the middle of a call?


----------



## Furcht

I haven't noticed it randomly restarting at all, I recommend using the Bloat Free Base version if you don't want to deal with bugs (second link on my rom page). http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39559-ff1romcwmtweaker-v001/


----------



## bzw

which kernel do you recommend with it?


----------



## Furcht

Stock kernel as there are no custom ones (yet?) for the FF1 modems.


----------



## bzw

Furcht said:


> Stock kernel as there are no custom ones (yet?) for the FF1 modems.


which is stock kernel? can I use tweakstock ?


----------



## Furcht

You can use TweakStock Kernel but you will hit a bit of problems it is recommended to use there kernel here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33800-ff1stockcwmfull-deodexed-rooted-stock/


----------



## bzw

Is it possible to change roms properly by using Rom Toolbox; or do you need to flash it?


----------



## Furcht

It is recommended to flash via CWM in recovery mode.


----------



## acejavelin

bzw said:


> Is it possible to change roms properly by using Rom Toolbox; or do you need to flash it?


No user of the Stratosphere to my knowledge has been able to make ROM Toolbox work properly, remember that this phone uses a highly customized (ie. NON-Standard) version of CWM Recovery, tools that use that like ROM Toolbox do not play well with it.


----------



## bangdosa

Hi, I just want to get rid of some of the useless apps (ex NFL mobile) that were came with the phone, and it seems rooting is needed for it
I'm new to this rooting and reading thorugh the fourm am a bit confused. I got up to step 3, but after that, i read through the forums and was confused. If we did the FF1 update (which i'm guessing is the update from Aug/Sep 2012), do you still follow what it says in the front page? or is there differnt zip files to install? for step 4 and later?

Thank for any help in advance!


----------



## Furcht

If you have CWM and on FF1 you can flash one of the ROMs here or here but be sure to flash the kernel provided in the second link as a safety measure.


----------



## bangdosa

I used _*BloatFreebase v1.0.x - WIP *_one to flash, but noticed that it doesn't have music player or the swype, and weather widget on it. Is it possible to get those back on the phone?


----------



## Furcht

Yea I can provide the .apks for those tomorrow, all you have to do is download them and move them to /system/apps


----------



## bangdosa

okay, thank you very much!


----------



## Furcht

I couldn't find the AccuWeather in my list of deleted apps but here is a .zip with Swype and stock Music player. http://www.mediafire.com/?48gojxtr6e8oxh0


----------



## bangdosa

I think the accuweather app is named livepanel_weatherclock.apk. i tried looking in the backup files made following instructions and unzipped the system.rfs.tar file and went into system.rfs/sytem/app and searched for an app with weather on it. i tried to move that apk file to the phone's system/app, but even when moved it wouldn't work.
Also I moved the music player apk from your zip file to the system/app on the phone. the app appeared, but crashes when i try to open the app. Is there something else I need to do to make it work?
Again thx for your time in advance!


----------



## Furcht

Hmm that is strange that it crashed did you try rebooting the device, I think for my next iteration of tweaker I am just going to put in google play's music player to keep Samsung stuffs out.


----------



## bangdosa

I just tried restarting, but it still crashes. I'll try a different music player app then. Thanks for your hard work!

Nevermind. I tried the backup's copy of music player with some other file that was with it, deleting those fixed that. Thx!


----------



## bangdosa

Hello again! I was wondering if we should update the phone to the latest Verizon update. Would doing that while being on the _*BloatFreebase v1.0.x - WIP *_cause problems and would we also lose root access?


----------



## daventodd

bangdosa said:


> Hello again! I was wondering if we should update the phone to the latest Verizon update. Would doing that while being on the _*BloatFreebase v1.0.x - WIP *_cause problems and would we also lose root access?


If you try to update while on Bloatfree, then the update will fail. Dwitherell has released a GC1 stock ROM that would be about the same as updating, yet without the bloat.

TL;DR Flash the GC1 stock ROM that Dwitherell posted earlier if you want to maintain root and have the GC1 features.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwitherell

FWIW - the version I posted is still bloated... I was lazy


----------



## Furcht

Don't worry I can fix the bloat thing when I have some time.


----------



## daventodd

dwitherell said:


> FWIW - the version I posted is still bloated... I was lazy


Did not know that









Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bangdosa

so... would i be following the instructions as before, but instead use *BLOATED GC1 DEODEXED ZIPALIGNED CWM .ZIP* and
*STOCK GC1 KERNEL*? also would that then stop the phone from telling me to update?

Sorry if it seems kinda stupid to ask. Trying to get root access on ff1 was the first time i tried rooting and didn't really understand everything then too.


----------



## dwitherell

bangdosa said:


> so... would i be following the instructions as before, but instead use *BLOATED GC1 DEODEXED ZIPALIGNED CWM .ZIP* and
> *STOCK GC1 KERNEL*? also would that then stop the phone from telling me to update?
> 
> Sorry if it seems kinda stupid to ask. Trying to get root access on ff1 was the first time i tried rooting and didn't really understand everything then too.


Yep that ought to do it. The first zip you mentioned will get your /system on the GC1 base, the second will get your kernel. There is another zip in that thread - a modem-updater zip - that you can use to update your modems if you want the complete GC1 updated setup, but it will only work if you are on the FF1 modems now. Also, such modem updates cannot be undone.


----------



## bangdosa

dwitherell said:


> Yep that ought to do it. The first zip you mentioned will get your /system on the GC1 base, the second will get your kernel. There is another zip in that thread - a modem-updater zip - that you can use to update your modems if you want the complete GC1 updated setup, but it will only work if you are on the FF1 modems now. Also, such modem updates cannot be undone.


what is a modem update exactly? how do i exactly do it, and should i do that before doing the kernel and rom?


----------



## dwitherell

bangdosa said:


> what is a modem update exactly? how do i exactly do it, and should i do that before doing the kernel and rom?


It updates the modem (stuff for data/phone connectivity) - this file is simply JUST the patch files from the OTA file that normally sits in /cache when you get that annoying system update notification. I just removed everything else so now it will only update the modems. Flash in recovery like anything else. I don't believe the order matters all that much to be honest, but I haven't tried any order combinations. Best bet would be to just flash /system and /kernel, boot phone, see what you think, then decide whether you want to update the modem. Your call on that one.


----------



## westgross

This probably shows my ignorance but will I lose my contacts, email and apps I currently have installed on my Stratosphere SCH-1405 if I root and flash my phone?


----------



## dwitherell

westgross said:


> This probably shows my ignorance but will I lose my contacts, email and apps I currently have installed on my Stratosphere SCH-1405 if I root and flash my phone?


Only if you wipe /data (which you probably should do to be honest).


----------



## jcooler

westgross said:


> This probably shows my ignorance but will I lose my contacts, email and apps I currently have installed on my Stratosphere SCH-1405 if I root and flash my phone?


I overcome this by using titanium backup to backup all apps, contacts, emails, sms etc. Also, if your contacts are "google contacts", instead of "phone contacts", they will be restored automatically, when you reconnect to your gmail account. the app "SMS Backup" is also another good app for backing up your text messages. It backs them up (and can restore) to your gmail account. They actually show up as a seperate mail folder on the gmail web interface.

Last words...go for it. Create a Titanium backup -> root/wipe/install new rom -> reinstall titanium backup -> restore from backup.

Do a quick google search. I remember finding some pretty detailed instructions on using Titanium backup for this purpose.


----------



## bangdosa

question: when i tell cwm to make a backup, it starts doing it but it goes and shuts down after. is that normal?


----------



## Furcht

I have never been able to actually get CWM to backup / restore properly so I just ignore that part of CWM.


----------



## acejavelin

CWM's nandroid backup on the Strat has always been flaky... even when it works to backup the restoration process is iffy at best, failing over 50% of the time. You are better off using Titanium Backup or Ultimate Backup to maintain backups.


----------



## cagle06

[sup] Ok after 3 days I finally have root of my phone. I am however simply flabbergasted that someone who has the intelligence to write a program that does all the things that this does. Yet this person doesn't enable LIVE WALLPAPERS. I am not trying to be a flamer or a troll. I just am astounded. My head hurts and I wish someone would give me an APK that would enable LIVE WALLPAPERS. No disrespect intended. Sorry[/sup]


----------



## jakenelson09

Hi there, I am so excited about this!! I rooted my stratosphere and everything is working great. I was just wondering if there have been any updates that are compatable with my phone since this was writen? Would the 3.2 ROM work ?


----------



## sharowickster

hey guys, I recently bought a stratosphere, I followed the exact instructions but I dont get that cwm v5, I get smthin else... it dsnt hav unmounting... :gocry:


----------



## DroidLifer

sharowickster said:


> hey guys, I recently bought a stratosphere, I followed the exact instructions but I dont get that cwm v5, I get smthin else... it dsnt hav unmounting... :gocry:


I know for me I always had to root the phone first and then follow the steps in this thread. Did you do that? I have had 3 strats to this point, one new and 2 fru's, and all have been/are rooted. Did you try this first, http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7840-kernel-guide-root-your-stratosphere/ ? For some reason I can never get the phone to be detected via usb debug enabled and in Heimdall, but after you do this "heimdall flash --kernel root-zImage", then follow the info in this thread. Now, remember, you will NOT have signal bars unless you are on EI2. If this is a newer strat or a fru, chances are it has FF1 or even GC1. I did that when I was on GC1 and the phone, besides no signal bars, seemed slow and buggy, fyi. Good luck.


----------

